# On-River Hypalon Repair Kit



## cheublein (Apr 7, 2009)

I am just about to get my first boat and am wondering what kind of repair kit I will need to keep with me on the river? 

I am getting a Hyside SB Hypalon so I assume that I will just need a Hypalon repair kit. 

Now DRE has on for $46.50

Down River Equipment

and River Connection has this one for $21.95

Repair Kits Repair Patch Temporary Emergency Raft Repair - Large

Is it worth going with the DRE repair kit for the extra money? Do I need to plan on making the repairs to my boat, myself or is it worth the money to take the boat to a pro when it is in need of repair?

Thanx
Chris


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you buying the raft new? If so, I would wait and see what comes with it. Most new high-end rafts come with repair kits. Some have just about everything you'll ever need including glues, and some with just spare material. 

You need to know how to repair your raft on your own. There are no repair shops or warranties centers on the river 50 miles from the nearest road. Simply, if someone does NOT know how to repair their raft, they have no business being on the river.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The DRE one is a good starting point. I'd get a metal ammo box for it. Nothing worse than breaking your patch kit box and having glue everywere. I've seen more than one temporary fix done with duct tape too. Your worst nightmare will be if you put a long rip or tear in it. You might end up having to sew the thing up before you can patch it. Better throw in a big needle and heavy thread. If you really do some damage.....it's not uncommon to patch it enough to get it down the river and take it to a professional to fix it right. 

Best bet is to borrow someone elses boat and poke a hole in it. Once you fix it you will have all the stuff and the experience to repair your own boat. You could rent one.....or offer free storage for your friends.....then you get a variety of boats to experiment with.


----------



## cheublein (Apr 7, 2009)

I am getting a used boat (14' Hyside SB) so, more than likely, it will not come with a repair kit. I am just looking for a repair kit to have so that we don't get stuck somewhere in the middle of nowhere. I do know that duct tape will be a invaluable peice of equipment no matter what!


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

I would suggest if you are buying used to first check to see if you will be getting any hypalon material with it which would be good...the color matching the boat color even better.

I bought the DRE kit and then returned it because after opening it and looking at the stuff there was like $20 if that worth of patching materials (glue, toulene, brush, roller rasp) and then a chinsy "waterproof" made in China box that all the stuff came in...the box was a piece of $hit. I would much rather just get the materials needed to do a patch and put it in a bomber waterproof ammo box like caverdan suggested or even a Pelican case cause that made in China box from DRE was sketchy at best...

items to complete a hypalon patch kit (open for discussion as I am no pro but have given it some thought):

1. Hypalon material both for tubes and floor
2. Spare valve
3. Valve wrench
4. Toulene for cleaning surface
5. Cheesecloth for cleaning surface with toulene
6. Pencil to draw on patch material to get a cutout shape
7. Surgical grade scissors to cut hypalon
8. Latex gloves so the glue gets on the gloves and not your hands
9. Roller rasp / presser combo thingy that most raft shops have
10.Sandpaper to roughen surface
11.Lighter - cause it's good to have a dry back up lighter somewhere
12.2 small brushes to spread glue - one extra in case you drop one in the sand with glue on it.
13.one hitter and extra nugget for back up...

my .13 cents...


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

and of course...how could i forget...

14. duct tape...


----------



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Repair kit stuff*

I would also add:
-a spare floor pressure relief valve
-very small vice grips
-a tube of 60 sec super fast cure epoxy
-a tube set of JB weld
-extra screws for fittings and or hose clamps (even if you dont use pics/clips)
-dental floss (for sewing)
-curved heavy duty upholstery needle (for sewing those hard to reach areas)
-extra raft frame fitting (lo pro, etc)
-extra glue
-a 5 foot piece of cheap Riken epdm fabric (like Hypalon) ---for those catastrophic long tears. Avail from NRS for like $10
-whatever else you can dig up--whats a few more ounces when you're out in the $hit with no one else out for MILES or DAYS!!


----------



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

OH AND THIS IS HUGE---
a 5ft roll of TEAR AID!
If you havent used it, this stuff is beyond fantastic.
Get a hole--just dry off, clean, then hit it with tear aid. Its a clear SUPER ADHESIVE TAPE --its like duct tape but 100X stronger. 
Slap it on and then inflate to full 3psi!
I have some patches of this stuff on my raft that I havent messed with and they've been on there holding air for 3+ years!!
Some call it magic tape.
Its on the internet--make sure you get the right stuff for your application. On the PVC version--you have to wait a bit to get full strength--so this stuff favors Hypalon.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

A speedy sticher. You can use it to sew just about anything in camp, including you boat. From a broken camp chair to a ripped tent.


----------



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Baseball stitch--where?*

Hey, all this talk of sewing--makes me think of a question I had awhile ago that I never asked of anyone--until now.

DOes anyone know of an online resource that shows you how to do a baseball stitch? In the event of a catastrophic rip, I would like to know how to sew this up with thread or floss before patching.

Anyone have online instructions or a URL / website??


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Hand Stitching

In the lower right is a pretty good pic showing the basic stitch, looks pretty simple.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Just use good old Google. Many sites that have a pic or video. I looked at about 10 of them before I saw one that made "better" sense to me.

The speedy sticher basic stich can be adapted to a variant of the baseball stitch. It's also much easier to use the tool on PVC or Hypalon than the large Needle and thread that come with Aire repair kits. Aire also has a good tutorial on patching and sewing.


----------

